# SAVED Delray Beach, FL - Misty, Female, abandoned guide dog...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Forwarded 04-13-12: _

Misty is an elder German Shepherd who used to be valued as a guide dog for a hearing impaired human. Evidently she was no longer useful to her owners and was demoted to the position of trash. Poor Misty was discovered while a rescuer was doing a home inspection for a potential cat placement. When the rescuer entered the home, she discovered poor Misty in appalling condition. Misty was so neglected that she lost her own hearing due to ear mites. She has been rescued now, but is in the home of someone who only is down here in the winter months and is leaving this month to go back up North.

Misty is 13 yo, and good with cats and small dogs. She barks at larger dogs, but is now doing better at accepting the large dogs as she has been receiving training in the foster home. Misty loves people and is very friendly.

If you can help Misty, please call
Lisa- 561 714 7922 or email [email protected]
*or* Trudy 561 733-2647


*04-16-12 UPDATE: Misty has been SAVED!*


----------

